# White Trim



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

BM White is definately very white, or screaming if you will... Thier super white is like highbeams on a car. They have some other white colors like China White, Atrium White and Linen White. Drop by the store and ask them for one of thier interior color books and take it home with you. They are free as long as you don't ask for 50 of them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep look at the off whites and you should find a white that is not so white.


----------

